# NFAA Nationals, the kid... Michael DeCosta and Pictures...



## GeorgD (Nov 18, 2002)

Just got back from NFAA Nationals, drove with our trailer and had a great time. Yankton was really a nice place to visit, friendly people, beautiful country and lots of archery.

Michael shot really well, his scores…
First day Field Round 557
Second day Hunter Round 556
Third day Animal Round 578
Forth day Field Round	559
Fifth day Hunter Round	558

After the fourth day Field Round the parent that walked with the group came up to me and said, “I just watched your son shoot an outstanding round of archery. He shot a 559 and he shot it with ease. The only shot that was out was so close it had to be looked at a few times. All the others were in the middle... Just incredible to watch.”

It was funny because when the group came in before Michael I asked them how it was going and if they new where Michael was. They told me that Michael’s group was fooling around a bit and they shot through. I wasn’t happy hearing that, so when Michael came out the first thing I said was. “Michael I heard your group was fooling around. Were you being a good boy? Did you listen to the adult as we discussed? I told you to focus out there and be a good boy for the adults that are walking with you.” Michael said, “I was a good boy dad and I did focus, I shot a 59.” 

Well after I picked my jaw up off the ground I said okay, great shooting, but be sure you listen to the adult…

We checked the record books for the NFAA Nationals and found that the record for the Field Round 56 aggregate was shot in 1986 and was a 1113. Michael’s 56 Field was a 1116, so he set a new record in the Field round. The Hunter Round record was set in 1995 by Jessie Broadwater who shot a perfect round! Wow…

Michael got to meet some great archers. He loves to watch the Would Cup on ArcheryTV.com and he watches Jamie Van Natta’s matches all the time. Michael not only got to meet her, but they both won, so we got a great picture with her and him. He also got to meet Jessie Broadwater, the only cub to shoot a perfect score, Jessie all won this year as the Top Male Pro. Got a great picture with him too…

All-in-all a great event and lots of fun… and a proud papa…

Pictures coming up...


----------



## GeorgD (Nov 18, 2002)

*Pictures...*

Michael shooting with the cubs...
Michael and his award...


----------



## GeorgD (Nov 18, 2002)

*More pictures...*

Michael and Jamie Van Natta...
Michael and Jessie Broadwater...


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

:jaw:

Great shooting!!!!!

Other than that im speechless!!


----------



## GeorgD (Nov 18, 2002)

*and more...*

The Cub awards...
All the winners...
Ice cream party after the awards...

What more could a kid ask for???


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

You should be really proud of him (and he of himself). Obviously he had a good time and shot well to boot.

Great to hear some good, positive stories!!!!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I can't wait to be able to tell stories like that about my son. He'll be 4 in September and just about ready to pull a bow back.


Congrats to you and your son.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Man that is some smokin' shooting :clap:

and not only did he win a Silver Bowl 

he got to take a pic with Jamie....and Jesse....and got all that Ice Cream.....lucky dog.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

wow exellent shooting. my hat is off to that young man. 
keep up the great shooting.


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Great Shooting*

Michael,

Even I can't get my picture taken with Jamie and a Silver Bowl and I'm her Dad. Continued good shooting to you.

Lance Van Natta

You got Ice Cream too? I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Great shooting kid!!!!!!!

You must be something special as that is the biggest smile I have ever seen on Jesse's face!


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Excellent shooting bud. Pictures with the creme de la creme and eating it too That is just awesome.


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

WOW.....congrats to both of you!!!
I would be so proud it I were you I would blow up!  Or puke! ukey:

Lien2


----------



## GeorgD (Nov 18, 2002)

Thanks for all the nice posts, Michael just got done reading them and had a big smile on his face! 

Lance very nice pm to Michael, thanks very much. He sent you a pm back. He really enjoyed meeting your daughter. (She was very kind to him, thank her for me please.) He loves to watch the World Cup and hopes to shoot in it some day. He got to meet and speak with Rio at Vegas, (he was also very kind and great with him) so he's fired up to keep practicing and someday shoot for our great country. 

The kid's a hard worker, he will shoot 80 - 125 arrows a night... about five days a week.


----------



## Dadpays (Oct 11, 2006)

*Hi George*

Hey George, how was the trip? I saw where Michael was blistering the course. Great shooting! I went online and looked up the records so I knew he did well. 
The week following JOAD Nationals, Zachary and Reece David met up in Austin for the Texas State FITA. Reece set another national record for the 25 meter distance. Zach did OK, but still not his best performance - he got third by the x count. Dang release shooters! LOL 

Actually, I got him thinking about an Evolution, so we'll see. He may shoot fingers forever. BTW, the two cub girls that won in Yankton (FS and FSL) are from Corpus Christi and we shoot with both of them quite a bit.


TSAA State Target scores:
David, Reece 351 *355* 342 354 1402 
Estlund, Luke 325 331 314 317 1287 46X 
Brister, Zachary 325 327 317 318 1287 42X


----------



## MEM35202 (Jul 24, 2008)

Excellent shooting and Congratulations. I'm sure you both are very proud.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Congratulations to both of you!

That is definately an amazing display of focus and archery skill, but to have fun while doing it...even better.



Congratulations!


----------



## GeorgD (Nov 18, 2002)

Dadpays said:


> Hey George, how was the trip? I saw where Michael was blistering the course. Great shooting! I went online and looked up the records so I knew he did well.
> The week following JOAD Nationals, Zachary and Reece David met up in Austin for the Texas State FITA. Reece set another national record for the 25 meter distance. Zach did OK, but still not his best performance - he got third by the x count. Dang release shooters! LOL
> 
> Actually, I got him thinking about an Evolution, so we'll see. He may shoot fingers forever. BTW, the two cub girls that won in Yankton (FS and FSL) are from Corpus Christi and we shoot with both of them quite a bit.
> ...



Trip was great. We sure saw a lot of our country. Put almost 6000 miles on the truck. Wow, Reece sure shoot well at the TSAA State, so did Zachary, please tell him I said nice shooting. He's a great kid, very nice person.

I acutally sat at the table with all the parents and shooters from Texas, so I did meet the girls. In fact the Texas group gave my boys each a TSAA pin and made them honorary memebers so we could sit with them. If I remember correctly, it was a parent from Texas that walked with Michael the day he shot the 559 and made the comments to me.

It was great to meet you and Zachary, I have some pictures of the JOAD Nationals, but haven't downloaded them yet. If they turned out well I'll post them. Tell Zachary Michael and I said hi.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Great shooting Michael!!! :wink: Those are awesome scores for sure!!!

It's nice knowing the sport we all love is headed in the right direction!! And great job dad!! You are a hugh part of those impressive scores and you both should be very proud!!! Congrats and God bless, Todd


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Awesome job  My son has pics with Jamie and Jesse from last year in Darrington..they are class acts. My son doesn't shoot at your son's level, but he does alright. Hope we see you around next year.


----------



## GeorgD (Nov 18, 2002)

AKDoug said:


> Awesome job  My son has pics with Jamie and Jesse from last year in Darrington..they are class acts. My son doesn't shoot at your son's level, but he does alright. Hope we see you around next year.



I hear tell that your son is a pretty darn good shooter.  

Michael enjoys shooting with everyone. He helps teach some Boyscout and Brownie troops with me and really enjoys taking out new shooters.

He shot next to Dee Wilde at the Ford Shoot off in South Dakota. He's only eleven and got out to the 60 yard mark before he had to drop out and he still shot a 9 at that distance.

When he got done he was disappointed and I said, hey you did great, look how far you got out to. And did you know you were shooting next to Reo's father? (Sorry Dee) He was so surprised. Big smile and he said really? That was Reo's father, wow. It was pretty cute. He no longer cared about missing the ten ring, he was so happy he got to shoot next to Dee.

Looking forward to meeting you and your son sometime. I haven't seen John at any of the shoots this year, be nice to see him again.


----------



## DKN (Dec 14, 2003)

Man thats awsome. i may need to get a few pointers from him. Congrats great shootin


----------

